# brochette



## Kraus

Ciao! Con questa parola s'intende attualmente lo spiedino o piuttosto lo stuzzichino che si trova nei bar all'ora dell'aperitivo?

Grazie fin d'ora per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## Kraus

Ho provato a consultare Google Images, ma le fotografie non chiariscono i dubbi.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

In English, you can say "shishkabob" and "slouvaki" for brochette ...


----------



## Stiannu

Beh, non sono madrelingua, ma la _brochette_ di solito è uno spiedino vero e proprio, di carne o di pesce, mangiato come pietanza principale.
A meno che tu non intenda uno stuzzichino fatto a spiedino 

Per _stuzzichini_ ho sentito usare a volte _amuse-bouche_ o _amuse-gueule_ (anche in inglese)...


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Ben inteso, io parlavo del uso di "brochette" in francese e in inglese che usa anche i due termini che ho signalati in più della espressione francese "hors-d'oeuvre".  "Amuse-gueule" non ne sono affatto securo e "amuse-bouche" neanche in francese ...


----------



## Stiannu

Beh, qui e qui due siti francesi che presentano ricette di stuzzichini e aperitivi e usano _amuse-bouche_ e _amuse-gueule_ nel senso che ho ipotizzato.
Però magari è un uso colto o molto specifico, oppure obsoleto... non so!


----------



## tie-break

Stiannu said:


> ma la _brochette_ di solito è *uno spiedino vero e proprio, di carne o di pesce*, mangiato come pietanza principale.
> 
> Per _stuzzichini_ ho sentito usare a volte _amuse-bouche_ o _amuse-gueule_


 
Esattamente 

Confermo anche l'utilizzo di _"amuse-gueule"_ per gli stuzzichini.


----------



## Kraus

Mille grazie a tutti!  Ora è tutto chiaro!


----------

